

You're an Idiot If You Use PHP. - aviraldg
http://www.aviraldg.com/post/27474478858/youre-an-idiot-if-you-use-php

======
kaolinite
There's a big difference between giving reasons why PHP is a badly designed
language and just being outright offensive.

------
Piskvorrr
In other news: IE6 Sucks. Film at 11.

